# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки для спорта, работы и разведения

## Воеводская Елена

*Предлагаются щенки для спорта, работы и разведения.*

*Дата рождения:* 9 марта 2010г.; 5 сук (3 серые,2 черные), 1 кобель (серый). Свободны 3 серые и 1 черная суки.

*Отец:* Dagobert vom Bernet
д.р. 30.12.2002, HD "а", V, kkl1. SchH-3, BSP'07, (94-85-88), SV-Bundes-FCI'09 (86-85-90), LGA'09 (87,91,93). 


*Мать:*  Finka von der Schwarzen Natter
д.р. 19.08.2003, HD "a"; отлично, kkl1. BH, AD, IPO3, вице-чемпион России по IPO-FH.




*Звоните: +7-916-135-85-94 или пишите: siriuslena@gmail.com* 
www.working-gsd.ru

----------


## inna

Вах,какой кобель! Очень классный! :Ay:

----------


## Воеводская Елена

*Обожратушки  :sm19:* 


*Лучшая подушка это мамина лапа!*

----------

